# New rikon lathe?



## Gardnaaa (Jan 20, 2020)

Has anyone seen the new rikon lathe coming out in April? The rikon 70-3040. It has an electric sliding bed. the swing is usually 25 3/16 and when you extend the bed it goes to a 31 13/16 swing. No price info on it yet, but it’s cool. I might have to sell my laguna midi!


----------



## trc65 (Jan 20, 2020)

Interesting concept. Wonder how well it slides back and forth after a week of turning dusty or wet wood with the bed extended? Also wonder about stability. If something has the capability to slide, can it be as strong/ stable as another machine that doesn't slide?

Will be interesting to see pricing and how it compares to other manufacturers. If you occasionally need a 31" swing, would you buy this instead of another? Same question with bed length.

I've only turned on my Rikon 70-220 so I have no idea on how the specs compare to machines of similar size.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 20, 2020)

Here is the link. looks like it would work pretty good as long as you kept what might be a screw like on a Mill. You would think they would show more of what makes this lathe exceptional, but nope, they don't.......... https://www.rikontools.com/product/70-3040

........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 20, 2020)

I’m curious to know pricing as well, because I feel like rikon has very fair prices. I love my laguna 1216, but I feel so limited. This lathe seems pretty awesome. I was going to look into the laguna 2436, but it’s so expensive, I’m sure it’s definitely worth it, but expensive. So price would make or break it for me. I doubt it’ll be cheap, but I wonder if
It’ll be $3400 like the 2436.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 21, 2020)

How do you turn a larger bowl in the newly exposed deeper swing? You have to move your banjo to that area and your tool rest has to expand to the new height. Just thinking out loud


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> How do you turn a larger bowl in the newly exposed deeper swing? You have to move your banjo to that area and your tool rest has to expand to the new height. Just thinking out loud


The banjo moves down to the lower level, and I think the tail stock stays where it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 21, 2020)

I've got a midi lathe. My banjo slides in from the right side after taking the tail off. If that's the case on this one I don't see how it works. Can you install a banjo at any point on this type of lathe


----------



## TimR (Jan 21, 2020)

Barring any possible weakness with the lead screw for the sliding bed, this looks like a novel and solid contender to the likes of other full size lathes. I'm going to guess that they are using an acme thread for the sliding table, since they've opted to that on the tailstock as well. Acme threads are less likely to bind up from my recollection and can carry higher loads, and is what you'd find on feed screw applications for machine tools. I think you'd have to get in habit of regularly cleaning and oiling down the sliding members (WD40 or Teflon spray/wipe).
Rest of it looks solid to me, the sliding table will lockdown, the control box can be moved, the index feature looks good, 3HP is always good..., weight about same as PM3520. Don't see any height adjustability, would be nice to know what the height to the center is off the floor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

TimR said:


> Barring any possible weakness with the lead screw for the sliding bed, this looks like a novel and solid contender to the likes of other full size lathes. I'm going to guess that they are using an acme thread for the sliding table, since they've opted to that on the tailstock as well. Acme threads are less likely to bind up from my recollection and can carry higher loads, and is what you'd find on feed screw applications for machine tools. I think you'd have to get in habit of regularly cleaning and oiling down the sliding members (WD40 or Teflon spray/wipe).
> Rest of it looks solid to me, the sliding table will lockdown, the control box can be moved, the index feature looks good, 3HP is always good..., weight about same as PM3520. Don't see any height adjustability, would be nice to know what the height to the center is off the floor.



what I’m most curious about is the price point. The laguna doesn’t really have any competition for their wide swing lathes except for brands that are more expensive like robust probably. Grizzly has a decent sized one that is around 2k I think, but that’s all I know of at the moment. The sliding bed is cool, I’m just interested in the 30” swing though honestly. But price is what I’m super curious about. Since it has new technology and more electronics in it.


----------



## TimR (Jan 21, 2020)

Agreed, price is a big one as to overall value.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 21, 2020)

Tail stock won't need to move up or down as you just move the bed enough for clearance. As far as doing the inside of a bowl, make sure you have a good long tool rest. It has a 1" tool post, so rests will be very easy to acquire. 
If you go to the link I posted, one of the pictures shows a banjo with an adapter on it to raise the height. Hopefully it installs easily. 
Tim probably has it correct in how he described things above. 
As far as height, the lathe is 50 3/8 high. Subtract 10" off that and the spindle is going to be very close to 40" in height from the floor. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm very curious the price point... 

Also, a nice set of linear guide bearings will have no worries. Granting that sliding bed has them but they almost have to to hold accuracy. Lots of commercial big production wood working equipment use them in the cabinet industry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 21, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> The banjo moves down to the lower level, and I think the tail stock stays where it is





TimR said:


> Barring any possible weakness with the lead screw for the sliding bed, this looks like a novel and solid contender to the likes of other full size lathes. I'm going to guess that they are using an acme thread for the sliding table, since they've opted to that on the tailstock as well. Acme threads are less likely to bind up from my recollection and can carry higher loads, and is what you'd find on feed screw applications for machine tools. I think you'd have to get in habit of regularly cleaning and oiling down the sliding members (WD40 or Teflon spray/wipe).
> Rest of it looks solid to me, the sliding table will lockdown, the control box can be moved, the index feature looks good, 3HP is always good..., weight about same as PM3520. Don't see any height adjustability, would be nice to know what the height to the center is off the floor.





Nubsnstubs said:


> Tail stock won't need to move up or down as you just move the bed enough for clearance. As far as doing the inside of a bowl, make sure you have a good long tool rest. It has a 1" tool post, so rests will be very easy to acquire.
> If you go to the link I posted, one of the pictures shows a banjo with an adapter on it to raise the height. Hopefully it installs easily.
> Tim probably has it correct in how he described things above.
> As far as height, the lathe is 50 3/8 high. Subtract 10" off that and the spindle is going to be very close to 40" in height from the floor. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)



OK y'all ain't getting what I'm asking. If I expand it to the right because I want to turn a 31" platter and move my tailstock all the way to the left on the upper bed (cuz I'm doing a platter) where does my banjo go. If you are going to tell me "on the lower bed" I got that! My question back to you would be how does it get to the lower bed. The only lathe I've work with is a PSI midi lathe and to get the banjo on and off you have to come in from the far right side after removing the tailstock. Do big lathe banjos install differently?


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> OK y'all ain't getting what I'm asking. If I expand it to the right because I want to turn a 31" platter and move my tailstock all the way to the left on the upper bed (cuz I'm doing a platter) where does my banjo go. If you are going to tell me "on the lower bed" I got that! My question back to you would be how does it get to the lower bed. The only lathe I've work with is a PSI midi lathe and to get the banjo on and off you have to come in from the far right side after removing the tailstock. Do big lathe banjos install differently?



maybe it has some other sort of lever or something that allows it to come off to move to the lower level without having to take off the tail stock. There isn’t a lot of info out on it right now unfortunately. I want to know all about this lathe lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 21, 2020)

Good lord Barry. My god man, get with the program! I can't believe you would ask such a question. I'll show you how simple it is to answer........


















Just kidding. I wonder the same thing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2020)

Instead of a round disk underneath it could be rectangle shaped to tighten underneath the bed ways.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hence being able to move it but that is my speculation...


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 21, 2020)

I ain't planning on buying it but "INQUIRING MINDS WANNA KNOW"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 21, 2020)

Why ya gotta yell?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't know, but here's a guess. On one of the pictures, it appears that the ways of the lower bed don't extend all the way to the headstock. It doesn't look like there is enough space to slide the banjo on between the headstock and lower bed, but maybe there is?

If not, we'll just wait for Barry to buy one and then show us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 21, 2020)

Yeah Barry buy it and Give us an update!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 21, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> OK y'all ain't getting what I'm asking. If I expand it to the right because I want to turn a 31" platter and move my tailstock all the way to the left on the upper bed (cuz I'm doing a platter) where does my banjo go. If you are going to tell me "on the lower bed" I got that! My question back to you would be how does it get to the lower bed. The only lathe I've work with is a PSI midi lathe and to get the banjo on and off you have to come in from the far right side after removing the tailstock. Do big lathe banjos install differently?


 Will have to see in action I guess.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 21, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Jan 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 21, 2020)

trc65 said:


> View attachment 177878


Thanks Tim, yea I should have taken a closer look at the banjo in that config. Not sure how they have that attached but gotta believe it’s secure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 21, 2020)

trc65 said:


> View attachment 177878


If you look at the picture closely, it looks like there might be an extra wide portion of the ways just before the gap in the ways. It would make setting the banjo in place pretty easy it it had the round clamp . 

I made a Steady Rest, and an Articulated Arm hollower that can be put in between centers without removing either the banjo or the tail stock. I thought I'd come up with something pretty nifty, but another member of Tucson's turning club did the same thing. Only difference was his was two pieces welded, and mine was one piece machined. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ok, so here's a question... what does this lathe offer over a
lathe with a 31" throw and a 40" bed? I get that it saves 20" in floor space, but is that really that big a deal for people, especially if you lose that space anyway when you are turning something that long?

Another thought -I'm sure the bed locks down well no matter what position it is in, but my logic tells me that it will still not be as rigid as a solid one piece bed.

As to price, I can't imagine it will be as cheap as other lathes in the ~25" size range, how can it with the added mechanicals? Ive got to believe it will be priced right along the lathes in the 30" size, and maybe a little more because of the "space saving mechanicals".

I may be all wet with these comments, I've only been turning a couple of years on a midi, and I have space for a 8' bed lathe if I wanted one and could afford it.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 22, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Ok, so here's a question... what does this lathe offer over a
> lathe with a 31" throw and a 40" bed? I get that it saves 20" in floor space, but is that really that big a deal for people, especially if you lose that space anyway when you are turning something that long?
> 
> Another thought -I'm sure the bed locks down well no matter what position it is in, but my logic tells me that it will still not be as rigid as a solid one piece bed.
> ...



I agree with you 100%, I don’t think it’ll be cheap. But rikon has very fair prices for their equipment I think. I have a laguna midi now, and for a midi that thing was expensive. I’d like to turn wider, not necessarily longer, and the 2436 is expensive as hell lol. I also do have a very small shop, and worst part is it’s in the basement of my house, with no outside entry and down about 14 stairs. My friend and I used a hand truck and brought my new rikon 10-326 bandsaw down the stairs last weekend. It was in pieces, but still very heavy, and It was NOT fun lol. So I can only imagine how it’ll be bouncing a huge lathe down the stairs. Hopefully I can go down piece by piece. Oh well, we will have to wait and see what the price brings, and if not I’ll just save for the laguna or look at the grizzly 21”x42” or get something used. Who knows!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 22, 2020)

And we have a winner - Jerry called it. See the vid on this page.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/828943875146233281/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 22, 2020)

trc65 said:


> And we have a winner - Jerry called it. See the vid on this page.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/828943875146233281/


This lathe is so cool! Impatiently waiting until April :) what do you guys think price wise? 3k?


----------



## trc65 (Jan 22, 2020)

With the 70-305 (1.5hp, 16" swing) priced at $2500, I can't imagine the new one is going to be under $3500. Purely a WAG on my part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 23, 2020)

And the control box has magnets so you can put it wherever you want.

watch video til the end

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 23, 2020)

trc65 said:


> With the 70-305 (1.5hp, 16" swing) priced at $2500, I can't imagine the new one is going to be under $3500. Purely a WAG on my part.



I wasn’t Sure how much rikon lathes actually go
For. I know the regular midi lathes are a good price, so with the wide swing, long bed and all the bells and whistles, $3500 sounds about right maybe. It’ll compete with the laguna 2436 at that point.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 23, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> And the control box has magnets so you can put it wherever you want.
> 
> watch video til the end


I haven’t seen this video yet, that is pretty awesome! Pinterest is the only place that seems to have videos of this thing. I’m surprised the rikon website doesn’t have some teasers on the page with the info about the lathe, to get people excited and want to buy it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RexB (Mar 1, 2020)

I just called Rikon on Friday and they told me that the price would be 3799. Also said the top bed was steel and lower one was cast. Currently only two made, pre production models and testing. Also said it would be April before anyone would start getting them. 
It weighs 760 pounds, I believe, not positive. Also to move the bed required electricity. No tail swing away yet.
This was all from Rikon 800 number, hope that helps. I was considering one but the cost is more than I expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 1, 2020)

Wow, the weight is on par with a PM3520...that’s good. Price sounds reasonable, if quality and reviews are positive it should be a good value.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Mar 1, 2020)

Wow I’m pretty surprised that it’s that much since rikon has very reasonable prices. I mean it’s a whole lot of machine for the price though. I was hoping it would be less, but it’ll probably give the laguna 2436 a run for the money. Looks like I’ll have to get the grizzly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrude (Mar 2, 2020)

Don't you know it! Every time I get a new tool or machine along comes something new. Looks interesting, I'm going to give it a good look when it comes out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RexB (Jun 2, 2020)

Just talked to Woodcraft by phone and they confirmed the price at roughly 3800 but delivery probably not till July...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RexB (Jun 5, 2020)

Here is what I sent to Rikon Website for my questions on Rikon 70-3040:

I'm a disabled Veteran who is interested in one of your new lathes, 70-3040. I know that it is new and will have growing pains and possible issues.
My question is this: where in my area is a Rikon repair facility if the lathe will need to be repaired as I'm unable to those things. I live East of Orlando, FL.

Here is their response:

Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, RIKON does not have any field technicians or dedicated repair facilities. We are available for technical support via email and phone, however if repairs are needed in-person, we would need to reach out to the local dealer to try and find a service person in the local area.

Hope this helps answers anyone has...


----------



## RexB (Jan 14, 2021)

I made my selection on wood lathe's, buying the Jet 1840 (thru Home Depot,HD), They not only accepted the sale price at woodturnerscatalog, but also had 100 gift certificate from HD and free shipping to the house. Get it at the end of this month!! My Nbr1 requirement was it must have a remote stop, as I've hurt my hand multiple times from trying to reach around a turning item, stupid me. They said I had to choose from the sale price or Veteran's(max of 50) and sale price was more. With me being one handed I'm sure it will be plenty big enough. I love doing bowls, Urns for Veterans, platters so my wife made me very happy!!! She even said I could spend more on accessory tools needed for this. Any Ideas???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2021)

Just one for now, keep that wife!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

